# Ip Man movie: legit Wing chun?



## Ninebird8 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am a practitioner for 32 years of mostly Northen kung fu styles and Yang tai chi so I have no expertise in Wing chun other than basic concepts like centerline, chi sao, sil lum tao, the dummy, etc. But would like to know if the movements I saw after watching the new movie are close to the real concepts or good movie moves by a great martial artist and movie artist, Donnie Yen? If this has been answered before, I humbly apologize!


----------



## almost a ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

In the context of movies, it's pretty good at staying honest to the system. Of course some things are over exaggerated and there is a good amount of flash thrown, but nothing I would consider too wild.


----------



## chisauking (Jun 8, 2009)

The techniques \ dynamics of the movie actually portrays wing chun very closely, and if you ever meet a very skillful wing chun practitioner, his actions would be similar. If any thing, they could have highlighted many other wing chun techniques -- for example, jut, jum, pow, bong-tan-sau, gum, daap, lan, juen-dar, pull-push, po-pai, etc., etc. 

Prodigal Son was also realistic, but it highlighted lap, bong, dar, tan, much better.

I could be wrong, but I think Yip Man was responsible for setting up the mook-yan-jong on 2 side post, due to space constrints in Hong Kong, and because it gave better feedback on the rebound. If this is true, I hope they show this in the next installment of Yip Man. If you ever see a wing chun practitioner working on the jong with timing & power, it's a beautiful sight & sound.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yea, it was a pretty sweet movie! I enjoyed it thoroughly but as with anything given its Cinema it can't be 100% accurate, as it may take away some of the entertainment. But I thought it was pretty good. Prodigal Son & Warriors Two (hung kam bo) were also good Wing Chun movies. Oh, yea and so was Wing Chun (michelle yeoh) just kidding! But at the time ms. Yeoh was pretty nice looking ; )

Can't wait for # 2 like everyone else!


----------



## Domino (Jun 15, 2009)

Im sure the film was as accurate as possible, what he said ^^
Oh and Im at work trying to concentrate .... please dont mention Michelle 
Something I just read actually was that the film made HK$25 million and CNY$100 million. woah.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2009)

OK I tried to behave myself I tried to just let this pass but you keep mentioning Michelle Yeoh and I feel it is necessary to say that it is likely going to lead to thread drift if Michelle Yeoh is mentioned, particularly if I see that someone has posted Michelle Yeoh and then I try and try to not respond to the posts that mention Michelle Yeoh but eventually I find I must respond. So in the future please keep the Michelle Yeoh references to the minimum since I apparently have little resistance when it comes to responding to any post that mentions Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Domino (Jun 16, 2009)

hahahaha thanks for nothing 
Start a Michelle thread, pics / videos


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 16, 2009)

p.s. Michelle Yeoh :lool:


----------



## Domino (Jun 22, 2009)

Your great hahaha, blue mondays !


----------



## TinTin_57 (Jul 2, 2009)

Domino said:


> hahahaha thanks for nothing
> Start a Michelle thread, pics / videos



Steady Domino!!! She's old enough to be your mother!!


----------



## Domino (Jul 2, 2009)

TinTin_57 said:


> Steady Domino!!! She's old enough to be your mother!!


 
hahaha, I believe the term is milf 
Will see you later for training.


----------

